# Just Published - The Triton MLTL Design



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

I'm pleased to announce that Dr Jim Griffin has completing his Triton MLTL design.









Details here 

Thanks Jim, Dave and the others who have commented and contributed.

Bob


----------

